# استفسار عن جهاز قطع خدمة ارسال واستقبال المكالمات في مكان ما



## gold12star (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا يا باش مهندسين
انا عضوة جديدة في هذا المنتدى واتمنى مساعدتكم
انا في آخر سنة دراسية ويتوجب علي تنفيد مشروع تخرج في تخصص هندسة الاتصالات وكل طالب ينجز المشروع بمفرده
افكر حاليا في تطبيق جهاز قطع خدمة ارسال واستقبال المكالمات في مكان ما
وهل هذه فكرة سهلة وممكنة التطبيق ؟؟
واذا احد منكم عنده خبره في الدوائر المستخدمه في هذا الجهاز
ارجو إفادتي في اسرع وقت ممكن
وأي اقتراحات وافكار أخرى لمشروع التخرج استقبلها بصدر رحب
وشاكرة لكم تعاونكم ونشر الفائدة بين الجميع


----------



## arbaoui1 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام اخي العزيز لايمكنك فعل دلك ولكن هناك جهاز لتشويش الاتصالات والدي يستخدم في المساجد


----------



## gold12star (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي على التفاعل
طيب ممكن دائرة التشويش ذي والتي يمكن تطبيقها عمليا؟؟


----------



## العباسي زياد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الفكرة حلوة لكن المستخدم في مواكب الزعماء واماكن تواجدهم هو التشويش وقد نفذ هذا المشروع


----------

